# Water in nose



## mandie121089 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry to continue asking questions but its just something that has been bugging me for a while, today was the first time I gave my hedgehog cuppy a bath. As i was giving him a bath he got some water into his nose, I immediately took him out checked him and finished giving him a bath. I read that its bad if they get water in their nose. What should I do in this situation? Can he get sick from it, should I take him to the vet. Or should I just leave him be. He is still active as usual and playful. Please Help!
Thank You!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

He'll most likely be fine. It happens often enough while giving them a bath. They have the same reflex as humans or any other animals, to exhale and splutter it out if they get water in their nose. Very occasionally it can lead to a URI, but there's nothing a vet can do other than treat it if it develops. Watch for a drippy/bubbling nose, wheezing, or any other signs of a URI, but the chances are pretty low. Mine are each bathed weekly, and about half of the baths end up with water in the face - no URIs so far.


----------



## mandie121089 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank You so much, this helped me out alot. He is just recovering from a URI because of the bedding I was previously using. I only got two weeks worth of medicine. But since you said the chances are low, i'll just be more careful next time


----------



## Animal_lover (Jul 10, 2014)

*Hedgehog drowning*

Hi! I found a little hedgehog in my garden drowning and I saved him put now he get a drippy nose and some times it bubbles i know you have replied to this but I'm worried about him and what will the vet do to him because I'm very worried about him


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

The vet will prescribe you anti Biotics for an upper respiratory infection


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just so you know, it'd better to start your own topic to ask the question on.  But it sounds like the little guy is a wild hedgehog, is that right? If you do take him to the vet, they'll likely prescribe antibiotics. You could also see if there's any wildlife or hedgehog rescues around you that could take him. They would be able to get treatment for him, and then care for him until he can be released back outside.


----------

